# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء ١٠ مارس

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة صباح الثلاثاء العاشر من مارس 2020م

الزعيم في مواجهة صعبة مع الشرطة بالقضارف عصر اليوم.
المريخ يختتم التحضيرات على ملعب المباراة.... واستقبال كبير للبعثة لحظة الوصول.
 عمر عبدالله يؤكد جاهزية الفريق... الهلال يستقبل الخيالة ومباراتان بكوستى وعطبرة.
المريخ يشارك في تكريم الهداف الأفريقي هيثم الرشيد بقضارف الخير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لعبة القط والفأر تتواصل بين الهلال والمريخ في الممتاز

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

ستستمر لعبة القط والفأر بين الهلال الخرطوم والمريخ الخرطوم في المرحلة الـ”24â€³ من بطولة الدوري الممتاز اليوم”الثلاثاء”.



ففي ملعب القضارف سيحّل المريخ الخرطوم ضيفَا على نظيره الشرطة القضارف عصرًا، ومساءً يواجه الهلال الخرطوم تحدٍ صعب أمام الهلال الفاشر.

ويستقبل الهلال الخرطوم بملعبه بـ”الجوهرة الزرقاء” في السابعة من مساء اليوم”الثلاثاء” نظيره هلال الفاشر في لقاءٍ بأهداف عديدة لكلا الفريقين.

ويتطّلع الهلال إلى مواصلة رحلة نتائج الإيجابية والتمسّك بالصدارة والاستفادة من التعثّر الأخير لمنافسه المريخ أمام الأهلي مروي.



وفريق المدرب”الفاتح النقر” سيخوض لقاء اليوم وهو متواجدًا في قمّة ترتيب الدوري الممتاز بعددٍ من النقاط تصل إلى”48â€³ ، لكنّه سيعمل على تحقيق نتيجةٍ إيجابية تمنحه الدافعية لزيادة الفارق مع أقرب منافسيه”المريخ الخرطوم”.

وكان”الأزرق” قد حقق الفوز في المرحلة السابقة على الرابطة كوستي بخمسة أهداف ليصل إلى”48â€³ نقطة، مبتعدًا بـ”3â€³ نقاط عن الندّ التقليدي.

وأكمل الهلال إعداده لمباراة اليوم ببرنامج تحضيري شارك فيها اللاعبين وعمل النقر على تجهيز عناصره الأساسية التي سيلعب بها اليوم.



ويعي الفاتح النقر أنّ مهمته لتحقيق ذلك لن يكون بأمرٍ يسير لطالما أنّ منافسه يطمح في الحصول على نتيجةٍ إيجابية وتحسين موقفه بعد الخسارة في المرحلة الماضية.

ويملك الفريق الشهير بـ”الخيّالة” في رصيده عددًا من النقاط يصل إلى”25â€³ ويحتّل المركز الحادي عشر.

ويستهدف مدربه النيجيري عزيز أدو تحسين الصورة واستعادة نغمة الانتصارات اليوم من أجل الانطلاقة نحو المناطق الآمنة في المنافسة.



وبملعب”القضارف”، سيواجه المريخ تحديًا صعبًا عندما يحلّ ضيفًا على الشرطة في مباراةٍ تأتي لحساب ذات الجولة.

واستعدّ المريخ الخرطوم الذي سيكون في ضيافة نظيره الشرطة القضارف بشكلٍ جيّد لمباراة اليوم، بعدما خاض عددًا من التدريبات عمل فيها التونسي أمين المسلمي على تجهيز عناصره الأساسية بجانب تصحيح ما ظهرت من سلبيات في مباراة الأهلي مروي التي سقط فيها الفريق في فخ التعادل.

ولا خيار أمام”الأحمر” في لقاء اليوم سوى الفوز إذا ما أراد الإبقاء على حظوظه قائمة في المنافسة على صدارة الدوري.

ويملك المريخ في خزانته من النقاط”45â€³، لكنّه حال حقق الفوز على الشرطة اليوم فإنّه سيصل إلى النقطة الـ”48â€³ بفارق الأهداف عن الهلال مع أفضلية للأخير لكونه يملك مباراة مؤجّلة.

وسيستعيد فريق التونسي، أمين المسلمي، لاعبه عماد الصيني بعدما توقف عن اللقاء السابق بسبب الإنذارات، لكنّه في المقابل سيكون كلاً من الريح حامد، حمزة داؤود خارج حساباته لأسبابٍ مختلفة.

على الجانب الآخر، الشرطة القضارف، فيمرّ الفريق بفترة صعبة تشهد تراجعًا في النتائج ما جعلته في المركز الرابع عشر بـ”20â€³ نقطة.

ويعي مدرب ممثل القضارف أنّ تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم يعدّ ذات أهمية لكونّه سيمنحه بارقة الأمل في الابتعاد ولو مؤقتًا عن منطقة الخطر.

عودة الفلاّح أم مواصلة الأهلي مروي

يحلّ الأهلي مروي مساءً ضيفًا على الفلاّح عطبرة”الجريح” في مباراةٍ ستكون محمل الجد لكلا الطرفين.

والأهلي مروي سيخوض اللقاء منتشيًا بعد النتيجة المثالية التي حققها الفريق بالتعادل أمام المريخ الخرطوم ليعطّل الأخير نحو التواجد في صدارة الدوري الممتاز.

ويملك الفريق الشهير بـ”ملوك الشمال”31â€³ نقطة في المركز التاسع.

وفي المقابل، لا خيار أمام الفلاّح صاحب الأرض والجمهور إلى مغادرة المركز الـ”12â€³ برصيد”25â€³ نقطة إلاّ بتحقيق نتيجةٍ إيجابية أمام الأهلي مروي.

تصحيح المسار

في كوستي، سيستقبل الرابطة”المثخن بالجراح” بعد هزيمة قاسية في المرحلة السابقة أمام الهلال الخرطوم، سيستقبل نظيره حي العرب بورتسودان الطامح لتحقيق مركز مؤهل للتمثيل الخارجي.

والرابطة كوستي سيلعب لقاء اليوم وهو يتواجد في المرتبة الخامسة عشر برصيد”19â€³ نقطة،

أمّا الطرف الآخر، حي العرب بورتسودان فلا سبيل غير الفوز حال أراد المنافسة والعودة بقوةٍ على الحصول على مركزٍ خارجي.

ويجمع فريق”السوكرتا” في رصيده”33â€³ نقطة ويتواجد في المركز الثامن.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثنائي القمة يستأنف سباق الصدارة في الدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


يستأنف ثنائي القمة، الهلال المتصدر ومطارده المريخ الصراع في الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، وذلك حينما يخوضان عصر ومساء اليوم  الثلاثاء مباراتين ضمن الأسبوع الثامن من الدور الثاني للمسابقة.

المريخ ثاني الترتيب ب45 نقطة، يحل ضيفا عصر الثلاثاء على الشرطة صاحب المركز 14 ب20 نقطة، وهو المركز المؤدي لخوض الملحق، وذلك في مباراة لا تقبل القسمة على اثنين.

ويحتاج المريخ لاستعادة توازنه بعد التعادل السلبي والمخيب الذي خرج به في ملعبه بالجولة السابقة أمام الأهلي مروي، كما أن الفوز على الشرطة سيعزز من وجوده مطاردا للهلال من قريب.

وأما الشرطة الذي ما يزال يقبع في منطقة الخطر، فإنه حقق فوزين في الدور الثاني ونجح مرتين في العودة بالفريق لمنطقة الملحق، من منطقة الهبوط المباشر، ولا خيار له سوى الفوز فقط للتقدم خطوة باتجاه منطقة الأمان.

سلسلة الهلال

وعلى ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، يسعى الهلال المتصدر ب48 نقطة ومديره الفني الفاتح النقر، لتحقيق الفوز السابع في 8 مباريات (تعادل في واحدة)، وذلك حين يستضيف المريخ الفاشر صاحب الترتيب 11 برصيد 25 نقطة.

وتبدو المباراة مثيرة لقلق الهلال، نظرا الفاشر من الفرق التي تقدم مباريات متذبذبة، ثم تعود فجأة للظهور بأعلى ومستوى فني.

ويبحث الهلال عن الفوز ليكون جواز مرور جديد في طريقه لاستعادة لقب الدوري السوداني.

ويخوض غدا الرابطة من مدينة كوستي، والمتراجع في نتائجه والذي أصبح يحتل الترتيب 15 المؤدي للهبوط المباشر، مباراة مصيرية في سبيل البقاء بالدوري الممتاز، وذلك أمام حي العرب المنتشي بفوزه الأخير خارج ملعبه على الأهلي الخرطوم (3/2)، وبات يحتل الترتيب الثامن ب33 نقطة.

وفي المساء بمدينة عطبرة شمال السودان، يسعى الوافد الجديد الفلاح صاحب الترتيب 12 ب25 نقطة،  لتحقيق هدفين من مباراته أمام ضيفه الأهلي مروي.

الأول هو العودة لسكة الانتصارات التي غاب عنها في المباراتين الأخيرتين، والثاني إخماد انتفاضة مروي وانتصاراته المتتالية التي قفزت به للترتيب التاسع برصيد 31 نقطة.

يذكر أن الهلال الأبيض واصل انتصاراته مع مديره الفني المغربي خالد هيدان، بفوزه اليوم الإثنين على ضيفه الأهلي الخرطوم بنتيجة (3/0).

أحرز للأبيض كل من معاذ خميس ومؤيد عابدين ومحمد عباس، ليؤكد الفريق تواجده في الترتيب الثالث المؤهل للكونفيدرالية، رافعا رصيده لـ45 نقطة، بينما توقف الأهلي الخرطوم عند 23 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ: نعمل على وضع بصمة تكتيكية تناسب مستوى المنافسين

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

المسلمي يشير إلى أنّه صحّح الأخطاء وعازم على بداية مختلفة في لقاء اليوم.



أعلن المدير الفني للمريخ، أمين المسلمي، عن أنّ مباراة فريقه اليوم أمام الشرطة القضارف ستشهد ظهور لاعبٍ جديدٍ، مؤكّدًا محافظته على كلّ عناصر التشكيلة الفائتة.

وقال التونسي أمين المسلمي في تصريحاتٍ اليوم”الثلاثاء” أوردها الموقع الرسمي للنادي، إنّه يعمل على وضع بصمة تكتيكية تناسب مستوى المنافسين للمريخ.

وتابع” معظم الأندية التي تواجهنا تعتمد على التكتّل الدفاعي وتعمل على إغلاق المنافذ”.



وسيخوض المريخ تحديًا جديدًا اليوم”الثلاثاء” أمام الشرطة القضارف في المرحلة الـ”24 من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.

وأشار المسلمي إلى أنّ فريقه جاهز لأداء المباراة، وأنّه يستهدف العلامة الكاملة لتصحيح المسار في المنافسة.

يشير إلى أنّ المريخ يتواجد في المركز الثاني برصيد”45â€³ نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القضارف بالأحمر والأصفر في استقبال المريخ امس الاثنين.

#سبورت249











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إستقبال جماهيري حاشد للبعثة من جماهير الزعيم بالقضارف
والفريق أكمل الجاهزية بمران ختامي للقاء الشرطة
المكتب الإعلامي/ القضارف
حرصت جماهير المريخ بالقضارف على إستقبال بعثة الفريق  عند وصولها مشارف المدينة وحتى مقر إقامتها ب"فندق المتوكل" وقد إحتشد العشرات مرحبين بمقدم الفريق وكانت البعثة قد وصلت إلى مدينة القضارف عند الرابعة والنصف عصر امس الإثنين، وقد أجرى الفريق مرانه الختامي لمباراة الشرطة عند الثامنة والنصف مساء امس بملعب إستاد القضارف وإستمر المران زهاء الساعة وعمل خلاله الجهاز الفني بقيادة التونسي الألماني أمين المسلمي على وضع اللمسات النهائية لمواجهة اليوم والتي قرر لها أن تلعب عند الثالثة والربع عصر الثلاثاء وذلك بعد انعقاد الإجتماع الفني للمباراة الذي أقيم بمقر الإتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بالقضارف.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البعثة الإدارية تزور قطب النادي بالقضارف صلاح "القط"
المكتب الإعلامي
سجلت البعثة الإدارية برئاسة عضو مجلس الإدارة عمر محمد عبدالله ورئيس بعثة المريخ المتواجدة بمدينة القضارف زيارة لقطب المريخ صلاح "القط" و أتت الزيارة في إطار البرنامج الإجتماعي الذي داوم عليه مجلس الإدارة في زياراته للولايات ومن جانبه رحب صلاح "القط" بالزيارة وقدم دعما ماليا مقدرا تسلمه رئيس البعثة الذي شكر بدوره قطب النادي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶ إعلان قائمة المنتخب الأول لمواجهة توغو ومباراتي غانا والتجمع بالخميس
اعلن الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني الأول بقيادة الفرنسي هوبيرت فيلود المدير الفني المتأهب لظهوره الأول في قيادة صقور الجديان، والمدرب العام للمنتخب عن الكلية الأولية للمنتخب الوطني الأول التي ستتجمع عند الساعة الثانية عشرة من ظهر الخميس المقبل الموافق للثاني عشر من مارس الحالي، بفندق (إيوا) في الخرطوم، وذلك قبل السفر إلى توغو يوم 15 من ذات الشهر، ومواجهة منتخبها للمحليين ودياً يوم 21 من مارس، ومن بعد ذلك التوجه إلى غانا لمواجهة منتخبها يوم 27 بذات الشهر في الجولة الثالثة من تصفيات امم افريقيا 2021م، (كان) بالكاميرون، ومن ثم العودة لتجديد المواجهة مع النجوم السوداء في السودان يوم 31 من مارس الحالي، بالجولة الرابعة من التصفيات، هذا وقد شمل خطاب الاتحاد إلى الأندية في الإعلان عن قائمة المنتخب، شمل التويه للمادة (19) فقرة (1) البند (ب) من لائحة المنتخبات الوطنية، مقروءة مع المادة (20) والتي تنص على: (( إذا تأخر اللاعب عن تجمع المنتخب الوطني الأول لأربع وعشرون ساعة، دون موافقة مسبقة يوقف نشاطه تلقائياً ثلاث مباريات، وإذا أشركه النادي يعتبر مهزوماً 3/ صفر .. )).. 
القائمة التي أعلن عنها الجهاز الفني تم الانتقاء فيها من (9) أندية، بواقع (8) لاعبين من الهلال، (7) من المريخ، (3) من الاهلي شندي، (2) الخرطوم الوطني، (2) المريخ الفاشر، و(1) من الهلال الابيض، زائداً (3) لاعبين من الدوريات الخارجية .. واللاعبون هم: السمؤال ميرغني، أطهر الطاهر، عبداللطيف سعيد (بويا)، أبوعاقلة عبداله ، نصرالدين الشغيل، وليد بخيت (الشعلة)، فارس عبدالها، ومحمد موسى الضي – الهلال الخرطوم – علي أبوعشرين، منجد النيل، أمير كمال، محمد الرشيد، رمضان عجب، محمد حامد (التش)، وضياء الدين محجوب – المريخ الخرطوم – اسحق آدم، ياسر مزمل، ومصعب كردمان – الأهلي شندي – حسين إبراهيم (الجريف)، ومعاذ عبدالرحيم (القوز) – الخرطوم الوطني – مفضل محمد الحسن، وبخيت خميس  – المريخ الفاشر – أحمد إبراهيم (وضاح) – الهلال الأبيض، ومن الدوريات الخارجية؛ محمد عبدالرحمن (الجزائر)، يس حامد (رومانيا)، وعمار طيفور (إيطاليا) .. يذكر ان اللاعبين الثلاثة الذين تم إستدعاؤهم من الدوريات الخارجية، سينضموا إلى بعثة المنتخب في أكرا يوم 22 من مارس الحالي – أي قبل 5 أيام – من مواجهة غانا .. 
#زول_سبورت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اعلن اتحاد الكرة ان كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد تقدم بمقترح تعديل مادة في لائحة الدوري الممتاز تقضي بان اجراء تقديم شكوى ضد اي نادي يجب ان يكون ممهورا بتوقيع الرئيس او اثنين من اعضاء مجلس الادارة .
وأوضح المركز الإعلامي لاتحاد الكرة ان المقترح وجدا قبولا بالتمرير من غالبية اعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد ، وان المقترح جاء نتيجة لما صاحب تداعيات شكوى المريخ ضد مريخ الفاشر .

#سبورت249
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* القائمه المستدعاه لمباراه الشرطه القضارف ||




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

*امير عوض*

*الزعيم و الشرطة.. مباراة مهمة*

بالأمس وصل هلال الأبيض للنقطة 45 و بات شريكاً للمريخ في المركز الثاني خلف الهلال بثلاث نقاط.

هلال الأبيض خاض سلسلة متواصلة من الانتصارات بقيادة مدربه المغربي هيدان ـ الذي لم يخسر حتي الان برفقة التبلداوية ـ حيث تمكن من الفوز 9 مرات و تعادل مرة وحيدة امام (هلال الفاشر) في المباريات العشر التي خاضها الفريق تحت إمرته.

ابناء التبلدي جمعوا 28 نقطة في آخر 10 جولات.. و في المقابل (من مجموع 30 نقطة) فاز المريخ في 6 مباريات و خسر 3 و تعادل في واحدة ليجمع في رصيده 21 نقطة فقط و يُمكن هلال الأبيض من ردم الهوة و تقليص الفارق في النقاط ليتساوي الفريقين بمجموع 45 نقطة مع ان المواقف قبل 10 جولات كانت تشير بأن للمريخ 24 نقطة في الصدارة ليخسر بعدها الفريق 9 نقاط كاملات في حين أن هلال الأبيض كان وقتها بــ17 نقطة فقط في المركز السادس و لم يخسر بعدها سوي نقطتين فقط!!

ما نود الاشارة له هنا هو أن من يفرّط في نقاط المباريات سيخسر موقعه في الروليت و صراع الصدارة أو ربما صراع التمثيل في بطولة أبطال أفريقيا.. فكل الفرق تتقدم الآن و تقاتل بكل قواها في سبيل انتزاع النقاط.

لا توجد مباراة سهلة أو فوز يسير بدون بذل أو عمل.. لهذا نتمني أن يرفع نجوم الفريق شعار (لا تفريط في النقاط بعد اليوم) و لتكن مباراة اليوم مدخلاً للتصحيح و العودة القوية للمارد الأحمر.

أما بالحديث عن مباراة اليوم فالفريقان التقيا سابقاً في 4 مباريات.. حيث تمكنت الشرطة القضارف من الفوز بأول مواجهة بتأريخ 25/1/2017 بهدفٍ نظيف ـ في المباراة الوحيدة التي جمعت الفريقين بملعب مدينة القضارف ـ و بعدها التقي الفريقان ثلاث مرات في العاصمة لتشهد المباريات الثلاث فوز المريخ و آخرها الفوز برباعية نظيفة يوم 25/12/2019.

المستوي العام للفرقة الحمراء مترواح ما بين الاجادة و الخمول ـ بالرغم من تعديل الاطار الفني ـ و بمراجعة آخر 6 مباريات للاحمر نجده قد فاز خلالها في 3 (هلال كادوقلي ـ هلال الفاشر ـ حي العرب) و تعادل في واحدة (اهلي مروي) و تقبل الهزيمة مرتين (هلال الابيض ـ اهلي شندي).

بالمزيد من التمحيص للنتائج و المستويات فمباريات المريخ خارج ملاعب العاصمة هذا الموسم كانت 11 مباراة.. حيث فاز الفريق خلالها في 7 (اهلي مروي ـ هلال الفاشر ـ مريخ الفاشر ـ الرابطة كوستي ـ اهلي عطبرة ـ هلال كادوقلي ـ حي العرب) و خسر 4 (حي الوادي نيالا ـ الامل عطبرة ـ هلال الابيض ـ اهلي شندي) و لم يتعادل الفريق نهائياً خارج نطاق العاصمة.

الملاحظ هنا أن جملة خسائر الفريق كانت كلها خارج العاصمة.. و هو الأمر الذي يجب أن يتفطن له الجهاز الفني الجديد ـ في غزوته الولائية الثانية ـ واضعاً في اعتباره سوء أرضيات بعض الملاعب و شراسة الجمهور و الشحن الزائد في البعض الآخر.

*نبضات متفرقة*

الشرطة القضارف أدت 11 مباراة بداخل ملعبها بمدينة القضارف حيث تمكنت من تحقيق الفوز في 4 لقاءات فقط كانت امام (هلال كادوقلي ـ الفلّاح ـ الأمل ـ أهلي عطبرة) ثم تعادلت في 4 (حي العرب ـ حي الوادي ـ اهلي الخرطوم ـ اهلي مروي) و خسرت 3 مباريات بملعبها ضد كل من (اهلي شندي ـ مريخ الفاشر ـ الهلال).. و الملاحظ ان الشرطة لم يفز علي اندية مقدمة الترتيب سوي مرة واحدة امام الامل العطبراوي. 

آخر 5 مباريات لفريق الشرطة فاز خلالها في مبارتين (الامل و اهلي عطبرة) و تعادل في واحدة (اهلي مروي) و خسر اثنتين (الفلاّح ـ هلال كادوقلي).

الشرطة القضارف في الفترة بين (20 نوفمبر ـ 25 ديسمبر) حققت اسوأ نتائجها بالخسارة المتتالية في ست مباريات توالياً (الخرطوم الوطني ـ مريخ الفاشر ـ الهلال ـ الرابطة ـ هلال الابيض ـ المريخ).. قبل ان تجد نفسها امام اندية عطبرة الثلاث لتفوز علي (الفلّاح ـ الامل ـ و الاهلي) فقط من جملة 13 مباراة متتالية.

علي الروليت العام فالشرطة القضارف في المركز 14 بعد اداء 22 مباراة.. 11 بملعبها (فازت في 4 منها و تعادلت في 4 و خسرت 3) و 11 خارج ملعبها (فازت في واحدة و تعادلت في مثلها و خسرت 9 مباريات خارج مدينة القضارف).

رماة الشرطة احرزوا 22 هدف في الدوري (13 بملعبهم و 9 خارجه) و استقبلت شباكهم 36 هدف (12 بملعبهم و 24 خارج قضارف الخير).

المريخ ادي 21 مباراة حتي الآن (10 في العاصمة و 11 خارجها) حيث فاز في 14 مباراة (7 في ملعبه و 7 خارج ملعبه) و تعادل في 3 مباريات (جميعها بالخرطوم) و خسر 4 (كلها خارج ملعبه).

هجوم الاحمر اودع 37 هدف في مرمي الخصوم (20 في العاصمة و 17 خارجها) في حين استقبلت الشباك الحمراء 13 هدف (2 في ملعبنا و 11 خارجه).

الزعيم حقق (الكلين شيت) في 11 مباراة (9 بملعبه و مرتين فقط خارج ملعبه) و الشرطة القضارف حقق 4 كلين شيت بملعبها فقط.

متوسط الاهداف المحرزة للمريخ يبلغ 1.76 هدف في المباراة و خارج ملعبه تنخفض النسبة لتصل الي 1.55 هدف للمباراة.

بالنسبة للشرطة القضارف فمتوسط احراز الاهداف علي ملعبها يصل الي 0.82 هدف. 

متوسط استقبال الاهداف للزعيم يصل الي 0.62 هدف.. و يرتفع المؤشر كثيراً في المباريات خارج ملعبه ليصل الي هدف لكل مباراة و هو الامر الذي نتمني ان يتفطن له الجهاز الفني خلال محاولته تحسين نتائج و اداء الفرقة الحمراء خارج ملعبها.

المباراة قد تشهد لأول مرة ظهور الثنائية بين ريشموند و تيري في خط المقدمة.

وجود الثنائي معاً سيمنح المقدمة الحمراء قوة مضاعفة للاستفادة من كل الكرات الموجهة للثلث الاخير من الملعب.

مجلس الفشل ابعد ـ الاسطورة الحية ـ حامد بريمة من منصبه كمدرب للحراس.

مجهودات بريمة ظهرت خلال المستويات الرفعية التي قدمها ابو عشرين و استعادة منجد لبعض ألقه القديم.

*نبضة أخيرة*

بالتوفيق للمريخ العظيم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
الخطر الأكبر

* لن يكون طريق المريخ مفروشا بالورود للظفر بالنقاط الثلاث حينما يحل عصر اليوم ضيفا على الشرطة القضارف لحساب الجولة (ظ¢ظ¤) من مسابقة الممتاز.
* صحيح أن الفارق بين الفريقين على الورق كبير سواء من ناحية موقعهما في روليت المسابقة أو من الناحية الفنية، غير أن مردود المريخ ونتائجه المتقلبة في الموسم الحالي وتجاربه العديدة في مواسم سابقة تجعل كل الاحتمالات ممكنة ومفتوحة، سيما في ظل الدوافع الكبيرة للشرطة المستمدة من رغبة الفريق في القتال لتجاوز شبح الهبوط الذي يهدده.
* غير أن نقطة القلق الأكبر بالنسبة لأنصار المريخ لا تتمثل في دوافع المنافس بقدر ما تتعلق بلاعبي المريخ أنفسهم الذين عودوا أنصارهم على اللامبالاة والاستهتار وعدم تقدير المسئولية أو الشعار الذي يرتدونه مع فقدان شغف الانتصارات ورغبة الظفر بالبطولات التي يفترض أن تكون الزاد الرئيسي لأي لاعب كرة قدم سيما من يلعبون للأندية الكبيرة.
* فالشاهد على مدى عقد ونصف أن المزاج هو الذي يتحكم في أداء لاعبي المريخ وهي اسوأ واردأ خصلة ترسخت في الفريق خلال الأعوام الماضية وتوارثتها أجيال من اللاعبين، وبالتالي بات كل شيء ممكنا في مباريات الفريق مهما كانت قدرات المنافس ومهما كانت ظروفه، إذ يمكن أن يقدم المريخ مباراة رائعة اليوم ثم يقدم أمام ذات المنافس أو أقل مباراة مريعة غدا رغم عدم وجود أي مبرر لذلك والتفسير الوحيد لتلك الحالة هو عدم اكتراث اللاعبين للبطولات ولا للجماهير وقبلها عدم اكتراثهم بالشعار الذي يرتدونه.
* لذا أعيد قبل مباراة اليوم ما ظللت أقوله مرارا وتكرارا وسأظل أعيده أن أي تفريط محلي في مباراة أو بطولة يتحمل مسؤوليته في المقام الأول اللاعبون، وقناعتي هنا أن من يختلقون لهم الأعذار يشكلون خطراً أكبر على المريخ من منافسيه لأنهم ظلوا يساعدون على ترسيخ تلك الخصلة السيئة في نفوس اللاعبين مستفيدين من وجود فئة تستغل نتائج الفريق لتصفية الحسابات والانتصار للذات لدرجة أن تشعر في طرحها وتناولها أنها تتمنى تعثر الفريق في كل مواجهة.
* من يتخذون من الأوضاع الإدارية ذريعة لمنح اللاعبين المبرر للتفريط يتجاهلون أن الأندية المنافسة تعاني أكثر من المريخ مئات المرات، ويتجاهلون قبل ذلك عن عمد ومع سبق الإصرار والترصد أن لاعبي المريخ ظلوا يفرطون في الممتاز حتى في الفترات التي عاشوا فيها ثراء فاحشا وكانوا يلعبون خلالها في نجيل سندسي وإضاءة فسفورية حتى وصلوا مرحلة متأخرة وهي التعايش مع الفشل والإخفاقات وإدمان اللامبالاة والاستهتار.
* المريخ تعثر كثيراً خلال النسخة الحالية ويدخل الجولة الحالية وهو يتأخر بثلاث نقاط عن غريمه التقليدي، وبالتالي لا يوجد الكثير لكتابته سواء قبل لقاء الفريق اليوم او لقاءاته المقبلة سوى أن التفريط ممنوع وهي حقيقة يدركها اللاعبون جيدا وبالتالي سننتظر كيفية تعاملهم معها لنرى إن ثمة تغيير طرأ على طريقة تعاطيهم مع الأمور وروحهم وحماسهم وتقديرهم للمسئولية أم أنهم سيواصلوا في ذات الطريق الذي يتحكم فيه المزاج في نتائج المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

• كورونا يهدد كرة القدم بسيناريو مرعب
• رسميا.. إيقاف النشاط الرياضي في إيطاليا
• رسميًا.. مواجهة إشبيلية وروما بدون جماهير
• تقرير إسباني : الليجا تترقب قرار اللعب بدون جماهير
• يويفا يقرر إقامة مباراة أولمبياكوس مع وولفرهامبتون بدون جمهور
• الغموض يحيط بمواجهة برشلونة ونابولي الايطالي
• رسمياً .. إيقاف شامل للنشاط الرياضي في الكويت
• كورونا يتسبب في تأجيل مباريات الدوري السعودي
• بريطانيا لا تجد سببا لإقامة المباريات بدون جمهور
• رسميا.. إيقاد الشعلة الأولمبية في صمت بسبب كورونا
• إقامة مباريات الدوري الفرنسي بحضور محدود
• رسميًا.. تأجيل التصفيات المشتركة للمونديال وكأس آسيا
• ليستر ينعش حظوظه الأوروبية بسحق أستون فيلا
• الصربي ماكسيموفيتش مدافع نابولي بتعرض للإصابة في التدريبات
• مانشستر يونايتد يجدد عقد نجمه الشاب تشونج
• جوندوجان يتهم فيرنانديز بالتمثيل في ديربي مانشستر
• كين يعود للتدريبات ويثبت خطأ توقع مورينيو
• بودولسكي يقود أنطاليا لتعادل قاتل في الدوري التركي
• مونتيرو مدافع أتلتيكو: سنكون ندا لليفربول في الأنفيلد
• هالاند مهاجم دورتموند: مبابي مثير للجنون، إنه لاعب رائع
• ساؤول نجم أتلتيكو: سنحاول التسجيل في أنفيلد
• كلوب: محمد صلاح مهاجم رائع وعالمي
• الاتحاد الكويتي يقترح إقامة مؤجلات الأزرق في أكتوبر
• حكيمي: إذا أراد ريال مدريد عودتي فسوف أعود
• رابطة اللاعبين المحترفين البريطانية تؤسس قسما للكرة النسائية


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24 : 

* الشرطة القضارف (-- : --) المريخ الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : الملاعب 

* الرابطة كوستي (-- : --) حي العرب بورتسودانرالساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : الملاعب 

* مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) حي الوادي نيالا الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : الملاعب 

* الفلاح عطبرة (-- : --) اهلي مروي الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : الملاعب 

* الهلال (-- : --) هلال الفاشر الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : الملاعب

...................  ...................

◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - دور ال 16 :

* فالنسيا - إسبانيا (-- : --) أتلانتا - إيطاليا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

* لايبزيج - ألمانيا (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير - إنجلترا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24 :

* إيبار (-- : --) ريال سوسيداد الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3


▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس ⚽️ :

◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24 :

* هلال الأبيض (3 : 0) أهلي الخرطوم

#الترتيب: الهلال (48) هلال الأبيض (45) المريخ (45) الأمل (40) مريخ الفاشر (37)

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29 :

* ليستر سيتي (4 : 0) أستون فيلا

#الترتيب: ليفربول (82) مانشستر سيتي (57) ليستر سيتي (53) تشيلسي (48) مانشستر يونايتد (45)

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26 :

* ساسولو (3 : 0) بريشيا

#الترتيب: يوفنتوس (63) لاتسيو (62) انتر ميلان (54) أتلانتا (48) روما (45)

——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المواجهات المريخية تحدد الرباعى الافريقى وتحسم مصير روليت المنافسة
استادالنجوم/

باتت الاسابيع المتبقية من النصف الثانى لبطولة الدورى السودانى هى الاكثر تاثيرا فى محصلة المنافسة وتحديد هوية البطل والممثلين افريقيا ورغم اقتراب قطبى القمة التقليديين من تاكيد تواجدهما ضمن قائمة الرباعى الافريقى فان المواجهات المريخية مريخية قد باتت الموثر الاقوى فى تحديد هوية ثنائى الكونفدرالية وان كانت المفاجاءات واردة فى عالم المستديرة
 وتمثل مواجهات قدامى لاعبى المريخ والمدربين الحاليين فى اندية الممتاز تحديات خاصة فى التحكم فى المحصلة الختامية لروليت الدورى حيث سيواجه فاروق جبرة الخبير ماذدا فى مباراة مهمة لكلا الطرفين بينما ينتظر ويتابع نتيجتها عدة اندية ولن تقل عنعا مواجهات اخرى تجمع مدربين عملوا فى الجهاز الفنى للمريخ بصفات مختلفة او مثلوا الاحمر كلاعبين
 وستشعل المواجهات المريخية الاخرى بقية المنافسة فجبرة نفسه سيواجه هيدان مدرب المريخ السابق وابراهومة سيواجه برهان تية فى ديربى الخرطوم ومحسن سيد سيقابل هيدان وابراهونة
 وسترجح نتائج المواجهات المريخية مريخية كفة البعض وتغيير مواقف اندية اخرى لم تشارك فى المواجهات المريخية المعنية فى الترتيب العام لتكون تحديات لاعبى المريخ  القدامى او مدربيه السابقين هى سيدة الموقف فى حسم الدورى وتحديد الممثلين افريقيا وحتى ملحق السنترليق والهبوط

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												“باج نيوز” ينفرد.. منتخب السودان يواجه توغو للمحلين وديًا 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تعديل مفاجئ في تجربة المنتخب السوداني الودية قبل ملاقاة غانا في تصفيات أمم إفريقيا مارس الجاري.



أفادت  مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ المنتخب السوداني سيقيم معسكرًا إعداديًا  في توغو خلال مارس الجاري، وسيخوض مباراة ودية أمام نظيره توغو للمحليين.
وتجئ خطوة التعديل الأخيرة لخوض منتخب توغو الأوّل لنظيره الكاميرون في العشرين من مارس.
وفي ذات السياق، قال الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، حسن أبو  جبل أنّ المنتخب سيغادر في الخامس عشر وسيواجه منتخب توغو للمحليين في  الحادي عشر من ذات الشهر.



وأضاف” منتخب توغو اعتذر عن أداء المباراة أمام المنتخب”.
وسيواجه منتخب السودان في مارس الجاري نظيره غانا في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة إلى أمم إفريقيا المقامة في الكاميرون 2021م.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس  ادارة نادي " الشرطة القضارف" برئاسة اللواء د. عثمان محمد فضل المولى،   رئيس مجلس الادارة المكلف و " مدير شرطة الولاية"، يزور بعثة نادي المريخ  بمقرها بفندق المتوكل قبل المباراة المهمة التي تجمع الفريقين عصر اليوم.
#سبورتاق










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا.. إيقاف النشاط الرياضي في إيطاليا


كووورة




أرشيفية
أعلن  جوسيبي كونتي رئيس الوزراء الإيطالي، تعليق كافة الأنشطة الرياضية في  الدولة، بما فيها مباريات الكالتشيو، بسبب تفشي وباء فيروس كورونا.

يأتي  هذا القرار بعد ارتفاع كبير في عدد الحالات المُصابة، حيث تم اكتشاف 7985  حالة إيجابية، بزيادة قدرها 1598 حالة مقارنة بالأمس، بجانب وجود 97 حالة  وفاة خلال الـ24 ساعة الماضية، ليصل عدد الضحايا إلى 463.

وأكد كونتي أنه سيتم تعميم القرار على إيطاليا بالكامل، وإيقاف كافة الأنشطة حتى 3 أبريل/ نيسان المقبل.

جاء  ذلك بعدما أكدت اللجنة الأولمبية الإيطالية، اليوم الإثنين، أن كافة  الفعاليات الرياضية في البلاد ينبغي تأجيلها حتى الثالث من أبريل/نيسان  المقبل؛ بسبب أزمة فيروس كورونا.

ويأتي  هذا بعد 24 ساعة من مطالبة وزير الرياضة الإيطالي فينشينزو سبادافورا  بإيقاف فعاليات الدوري، مع تشديد الحكومة إجراءاتها نظرا لتفشي الفيروس في  البلاد.

وقال سبادافورا، أمس الأحد: "أضم صوتي لصوت داميانو توماسي رئيس رابطة اللاعبين الإيطاليين، وأتبنى دعوته بإيقاف الدوري".

وغرد داميانو توماسي رئيس رابطة لاعبي كرة القدم الإيطاليين: "لنوقف الدوري، ما الذي ننتظره؟ أوقفوا كرة القدم".

وألمح  جابريلي جرافينا رئيس الاتحاد الإيطالي إلى إمكانية وقف مسابقة الدوري،  وقال: "في حال إصابة لاعب بفيروس كورونا لا يمكن أن نستبعد إمكانية تعليق  مسابقة الدوري".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
 جعفـــر سليمـــان 

 خرج سوداكال .. والحال نفس الحال! 
  • عندما ضجت الأسافير بخبر إطلاق سراح الأخ آدم سوداكال من سجنه بالضمان،  وصحب ذلك نشر صور له داخل القلعة الحمراء، متجولا بين انقاض الإستاد الذي  تحول في زمانه وزمان موظفيه إلى خرابة،  بعد أن كان قبلة كل الرياضيين داخل  وخارج السودان، لم يغير ذلك من قناعتنا تجاهه وتجاه من يعمل معه. 
 •  قدرات الرجل إتضحت تماما، وعرف القاصي والداني أنه أقل قامة من أن يدير  نادي المريخ، لأن خلال فترته الحالية، شبع المريخ من التدهور، وعرف الناس  المريخ فريقاً هشاً يغادر البطولات الإفريقية من الأبواب الخلفية، بعد أن  تجاوز الفريق هذه المرحلة خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية، وبات حضوره في  المشهد الإفريقي أكثر وضوحاً 
 • هو في سجنه، أو خارجه، نفس العطاء، ولن  يتغير حتى ولو نال صك براءته بالكامل، لأنه لا يملك ما يقدمه للمريخ غير  ما عرفه عنه الناس، وقد دخل المريخ بسبب تقصيره هذا، في نفق الأزمات  المتلاحقة ولم يخرج منها حتى الآن. 
 • وأسوأ ما قدمه سوداكال وجماعته  خلال فترتهم هذه، تمثل في إضاعة حقوق اللاعبين، سيما المحترفين الأجانب  الذين يأتون بهم، وهم في غالبهم، من انصاف المواهب، أو من عاطليها، وبرغم  ذلك تحويلهم إلى متسولين بين الناس هنا أعطوهم أو منعوهم. 
 • اللاعب  الغاني ريشموند، لامس الكرة، وتدرب مع الفريق، بل وخاض عدة مباريات، قبل أن  يتسلم مقدم عقده، الذي أحتفت المواقع بتسلمه له وهو مبلغ زهيد و (مضحك)  يعكس حقيقة الأزمة التي يعيشها المريخ في ظل الإعتماد على سوداكال هذا!! 
 • تخيلوا معي أن مبلغ خمسة ألف دولار أصبح معجزة في عالم المريخ، ويستحق  أن تفرد له الصفحات، وتتتناقله مواقع الأخبار المختلفة، وهو خبر يشبه  كثيراً الأخبار التي تتحدث بفرح ونشوه عن تسلم اللاعبين مستحقاتهم المالية  الشهرية من رواتب وحوافز مباريات!! 
 • هؤلاء الناس بقيادة مديرهم  سوداكال، قادوا حملة تقزيم لنادي المريخ غير مسبوقة، دروا بذلك أم جهلوا،  ولازالوا يصرون على خنق النادي داخل سجنهم، حتى آخر رمق فيه، وبعدها  سيذهبون وكأنما لم يكن هناك شيء، لأنهم وبأختصار شديد مشكوك في مريخيتهم! 
 • وستستمر التدمير الذي لا أعتقد أنه ممنهج كما يتخيل البعض، لأن ذلك  الفعل أكبر من قدرات الجالسين الآن على مقاعد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، فهم  بجهلهم بقامة المريخ وتأريخه فقط يدمرونه، فلا معرفة لهم ولا قدرات حتى  يقصدوا ما يقومون به. 
 • وما يثير حنق الكثير من عشاق المريخ، من  يطالبوننا بنسيانهم، والإعتراف بهم مجلساً لإدارة المريخ، ومن ثم محاربة  عودتهم مرة أخرى، بعد نهاية فترتهم، التي نثق تماما أنها نهاية كل شيء في  المريخ. 
 • لماذا لا يطالبونهم كما يفعل الغالبية العظمى من جمهور  المريخ بالرحيل فوراً وفتح الباب أمام الإرادة المريخية لتعبر عن رغبتها في  إستمرارهم، أو أنتخاب آخرين لهم قدرات أفضل ولا يتعاملون وفقا لأجندة  خاصة، أو مكايدة للآخرين.! 
 • لماذا الإنتظار حتى الإجهاز تماما على كل  قيم المريخ وموروثاته، ولماذا الصبر على التدمير الذي يتم بجهل مدمق،  وبعناد ومكابرة جوفاء، والغرض ليس مصلحة المريخ ، بل الغرض هو مكايدة كل من  يطالبهم بالرحيل، وما أكثر من يطالبونهم بهذا الأمر الذي فيه خلال المريخ.  
 • لن نكف عن مطالبتهم بالرحيل، ولن نعترف بهم مجلسا للمريخ، ولن  نعترف لسوداكال برئاسة النادي لأنه أقل قامة من ذلك، وفوق ذلك لم يخرج  إلينا بصحيفته البيضاء التي تجعلنا نفاخر به رئيسا للنادي، إنما خرج من  محبسه بالضمان فقط!! 
 • ولي سؤال هنا ..لماذا أختفت صور سوداكال فجأة من مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي!! 
 • نخشى أن تكون الشائعات التي تتحدث عن عودته مرة أخرى السجن حقيقة، وهو  ما لانستبعده، لأن الرجل لا زال مطلوباً للعدالة، وأمامه عدة تهم لم يفلح  حتى الآن في نفيها.! 
 • على العموم ..نكرر ..لن نمل ونكف من المطالبة  برحيل سوداكال ومن معه، ولن نيأس أبدا من إرادة جماهير المريخ في تنظيم  صفوفها من أجل إحداث التغيير المنشود، بعيدا عن الأحاديث والمطالبات  المحبطة والمثبطة للهمم!! 
 في نقاط
 • مباراة المريخ أمام الشرطة  القضارف، تعتبر من أهم منعطفات البطولة، ولا أعتقد أن نتيجة أخرى غير  الإنتصار يمكن أن تقوي حظوظ المريخ في نيل اللقب. 
 • الوضع الفني للفريق يقول أن كل الإحتمالات قائمة، لأن الفريق يقوده مدرب وفد حديثاً ولا زال يتلمس خطاه مع الفريق. 
 • هذا الواقع يجعل كل النتائج متاحة، والعثرات غير مستبعدة، وهذا أمر طبيعي. 
 • وما نأمله هو أن يوفق المسلمي في ترتيب صفوف الفريق بشكل أفضل مما كان عليه الحال أمام الأهلي مروي! 
 • لازال العمل الفني في المقدمة المريخية على ما هو عليه لم يشهد جديداً يذكر! 
 • ونأمل أن يكون الغاني في وضع نفسي أفضل بعد أن تسلم جزء من مستحقاته، حتى يغير من الشكل الهجومي للفرقة الحمراء. 
 • صراحة الأداء الهجومي للمريخ بات شبه محفوظ لكل المنافسين، ونأمل أن يصل المسلمي إلى شكل وأسلوب مختلف في الوقت المناسب.!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أرسلت له تزاكر الحضور ..
     الغربال يقود السودان أمام غانا

  ارسل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم التذاكر للاعب المنتخب ومحترف اهلي  بوعريريج محمد عبد الرحمن للانضمام لمعسكر المنتخب تاهبا لمباراة غانا  ويشارك ايضا مع المنتخب طيفور وياسين حامد من الدوريات الاوربية




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أكرم  هلال الأبيض وفادة الأهلي الخرطوم بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل في المباراة  التي جرت مساء امس ”الأثنين” ضمن المرحلة الـ”23â€³ من بطولة الدوري  الممتاز.

 وسجّل أهداف الفريق كلٍ من معاذ خميس، مؤيّد عابدين، ومحمد عباس.

 ورفع الفريق الشهير بـ”التبلدي” رصيده إلى”45â€³ نقطة، فيما بقي أهلي الخرطوم في”23â€³ نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دكتور مزمل يكتب علي صفحته 

 اللهم أنت الشافي.. شفاء لا يغادر سقماً










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأسطورة يتحدث بحسرة: مجلس المريخ لم يحترم
  تاريخنا.. إنهم لا يعرفونني.. سأتحول للتشجيع من المدرجات

   أبدى حامد بريمة مدرب حراس المريخ حسرته على الأسلوب الذي تعامل به مجلس  المريخ معه، مبيناً أن المجلس لم يحترم تاريخه ولم يضع اعتباراً لتضحيته  بعمله في قطر ليعمل ضمن الطاقم الفني للفريق. مشيراً إلى أن مصطفى توفيق  طالبه بالحضور للمكتب التنفيذي ومنح مرتب شهر واحد كتسوية وهو أسلوب مرفوض –  بحسب حديثه – ولفت إلى أن توفيق اخبره بقرار المجلس وأنه يمكن أن يهاتف  أيا من الأعضاء، مؤكداً أن توفيق تعامل معه بأسلوب مميز وهو يدرك أنه موظف بالنادي لا يتخذ القرارات وإنما ينفذها فقط
   وأشار أسطورة حراسة المرمى في السودان أنه ضحى بعمله في قطر من أجل تلبية  نداء المريخ والمساهمة في بناء فريق قوي، مؤكداً أنه نجح في مهمته كمدرب  حراس بدليل المستوى المميز الذي قدّمه منجد النيل ومن بعده علي عبد الله  أبوعشرين.
  ورأى بريمة أن المجلس لم يحترم تاريخه الكبير في المريخ ولم يراع ما قدمه أبوعنجة.
   واختتم بريمه حديثه بأن أعضاء المجلس لا يعرفوه وسيتحول لتشجيع الفريق من  المدرجات، مؤكداً أن أسلوب المجلس لن ينزع من قلبه حب النادي، ونبّه  للرابط القوي بينه والجماهير التي ظلت تدعمه في التدريبات والمباريات وكأنه  ما يزال لاعباً حتى الآن.













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*🏃| يوم المباراة .
 ⚽| المريخ ❎ الشرطه .
 🏆| الدوري الممتاز .
 🏟| ملعب القضارف .
 💻| سودان سبورت .
 🕧|  15:30











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني
دقيقتان · 

أسرة إتحاد القضارف لكرة القدم تزور بعثة المريخ
 المكتب الإعلامي
 سجلت إسرة الإتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بالقضارف برئاسة رئيس الإتحاد  عبدالرحمن التهامي إضافة لنائبه الرشيد حمد وسكرتير الإتحاد رمزي صالح  إضافة للرائد شيكا عضو الإتحاد زيارة لبعثة المريخ وكان في إستقبالهم رئيس  البعثة وعضو المجلس الأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
ابو عاقلة اماسا
حالة تصعب علي العدو..!
* لأول مرة في مسيرتي المهنية أعجز عن إيجاد صيغة حوار مع طرف آخر أختلف معه وأسعى لفهم طريقة عمله وتفكيره، وكثيرا ما كنت أجتهد لتحديد نقاط التقصير في مجالس الإدارات السابقة للتركيز عليها بهدف لفت الأنظار من أجل الإستدراك والتصحيح، إلا في عهد مجلس المريخ الحالي، فقد عجزت عن إيجاد لغة مشتركة للنقاش، وإحترت في تحديد النقاط التي أوجه إليهم فيها النقد، وذلك لسببين مهمين للغاية.. الأول متعلق بطبيعة بناء هذا المجلس - إذا كان يستحق كلمة بناء أصلا - وقد أكدت الخلافات الأخيرة أنهم غير متفقين حول الحد الأدنى من الأهداف المشتركة، أو المنطلقات التي يفترض أن تنطلق منها أية مجموعة تمثل مجلس إدارة لناد مثل المريخ، وكشفت القرارات والإستقالات الأخيرة كل العورات وجعلته يقف أمام المريخاب جميعهم حاسر الرأس، عاري الجسد وخالي الوفاض من أي فكرة للتطوير، وأفراده عاجزين تماما عن التعبير.. عن أنفسهم أولا.. ناهيك عن تمثيل نادي المريخ والتعبير عن شعبه العظيم.. وإعتماد لغة تخاطب مع الآخرين وأنا منهم.. وعن نفسي لم أترك بابا إلا وطرقته، حتى لا يأتي يوم أوجه فيه اللوم لمواقفي وأتحمل وزرا في عدم الوقوف مع هذه المجموعة.. منذ ظهورها الأول وحتى الأسبوع قبل الماضي عند الظهور الأول لسوداكال بعد انتخابه، وفي كل هذه الفترة كنت أعرض خدماتي ومازلت.. ليس تنازلا عن المباديء، ولكن من أجل تقديم خدمة إعلامية تفلح في إزاحة العتمة وتسليط الأضواء على الجوانب المظلمة للمجلس وتمليك الشارع المريخي الحقائق المجردة التي تساعد الأفراد والمجموعات على بناء المواقف السليمة .. وحتى لا يمضي أعضاءه في الإعتقاد بأنهم مظلومين ولم يمنحوا فرصة وأن الإعلام كان ضدهم منذ الفجر الأول، وفي كل محاولة اتأكد أنهم المجموعة الخطأ في المكان الصحيح.. وأنهم فاشلون حتى في إبراز الجوانب الجيدة فيهم، إما لعقدة متأصلة تجاه الإعلام والإعلاميين، أو لعدم إعترافهم بدور الإعلام كشريك أساسي لكل الرياضيين حول العالم.. وفي كل الأحوال يلخص ذلك مشكلة تعكس عجزا وفشلا في هذه المجموعة.
* الفشل لايكون ماليا بالضرورة.. ولكن في حالة مجلسنا هذا كانت هنالك جوانب أخرى لا تتطلب سوى القليل من التفكير، وقبل ذلك بعض القدرات للتفاعل والتعاطي مع ماتوفر من إمكانيات وعلاقات، وهذه أبسط الجوانب التي فشلت فيها مجموعة سوداكال.. أو مجلس المريخ المكون من مجموعتي (التحالف ومجموعة سوداكال) وكان من الطبيعي أن تنفجر الأمور وتضطرب السفينة وتغرق في عرض البحر..!
* تقريبا كنت الإعلامي الوحيد الذي حضر زيارة سوداكال الأولى لاستاد المريخ، وقد حرصت على ذلك لأشياء في نفسي، وكنت أتوقع في الأوضاع الطبيعية أن ينظم المكتب التنفيذي أو الإعلامي مؤتمرا صحافيا أو لقاء يتم فيه تقديم الرجل وإلقاء الضوء على الجوانب المظلمة في الشخصية، وعن نفسي كنت تواقا لذلك حتى أبرهن للناس أن الحوار الأول الذي أجريته معه من قبل لم يكن من بنات أفكاري، ومن ناحية أخرى كان شعب المريخ وما يزال في أمس الحاجة للتنوير ببعض الحقائق المتعلقة بمستقبل ناديهم.. عن الإنتخابات والجمعية العمومية مثلا، وملف العلاقات مع الإتحاد، وما أثير حول إستحقاقات اللاعبين والديون وملف الإستثمار وقضية (كاس) والنصر الذي تحقق بعودة لقب 2018 لخزانة النادي، وعدد من القضايا الأخرى المهمة التي جعلت سفينة المريخ مبحرة في بحر لجي متلاطم الأمواج، ولكنهم لم يناقشوا الأمر بذات الكيفية التي كنا نراها متناسبة مع طبيعة الأشياء والتوقيت.. وبالتالي لم يضفي خروج سوداكال من السجن أي جديد على الأحداث في هذا النادي.. مالم تكن قد ازدادت سوء على سوء..!
حواشي
* إعتقد المريخاب أن المجلس لم يتحمس لعودة لقب 2018 لخزينة النادي نكاية في الصديق الدكتور مزمل أبوالقاسم.. وهذا خطأ.. والصحيح الذي أراهن عليه أن المجلس (دغمائي) لا يتفاعل حتى مع مكاسبه.. ولم يعرف حتى الآن كيف يسوق إسم المريخ والمضي في طريق النجاحات..!
* يخوض المريخ اليوم واحدة من لقاءاته المهمة أمام الشرطة على ملعب ستاد القضارف.. وهذا اللقاء مهم للغاية.. ومن شأنه أن يحدد قدرة الفريق على المنافسة والدفاع عن لقبه..!
* السؤال المهم: أين أصيب المهاجم الريح حامد؟... إذا حملت الإجابة أنه أصيب في المريخ فذلك يعني أنه كان أول ضحايا الإعداد بتدريبات (أرنب نط) التي انتقدناها من قبل... أما إذا كان قد جاء مصابا من أهلي عطبرة فذلك يعني أن مسألة الكشف الطبي للاعبين الجدد قد أصبحت (في فتيل)..!
* بعضهم إتهمنا بشخصنة الخلاف مع الأخ مدثر خيري.. رغم أنني لم أسم ذلك خلافا بقدر ما هي وجهة نظر نقدية وجهتها إليه ومازلت عندها.. وقد أكدت الأيام صحة وجهة نظري وانتقاداتي وكان خيري سببا في تفشي الخلافات بين أعضاء المجلس ومن ثم الإستقالات..!
* مدثر خيري كان بإمكانه أن يقدم نموذجا لأنجح مدير تنفيذي للمريخ.. فهو يملك القدرات.. ولكنه اختار أن يكون الأكثر إثارة للجدل والخلافات.. وبالتالي بنى طودا ضخما بينه والآخرين..!
* لم يجتمع مجلس المريخ الحالي لفترة إمتدت لأكثر من خمسة أشهر.. أربعة أشهر في غياب الرئيس.. وشهر بعد عودة الرجل من (الحج)..!
* على الأقل كان يفترض أن يكون هنالك إجتماعيا تعارفيا يلتقي فيه الأعضاء بقائدهم للمرة الأولى منذ انتخابه رئيسا.. وليس عجيبا ولا غريبا إذا قلت أن هنالك أعضاء لم يتشرفوا بمقابلته حتى الآن.
* من بين كل هذه الحقائق توصلت للأسباب الحقيقية لحربهم على الأقطاب الداعمين للمريخ... لماذا حاربوا حازم مصطفى؟.. وسأعود للكتابة في ذلك بالتفصيل..!
* بعضهم سأل عن علي الفادني.. ولماذا اختفى دعمه للمريخ بذهاب جمال الوالي.. ولو ظهر وقرر أن يدعم النادي لحاربوه..!
* .... في العادة نشكو من قلة الكوادر المتطوعة لخدمة الكيان، وعندما يظهر أحدهم ويبدي الرغبة يتعرض للحرب ومحاولات الإغتيال للشخصية.. مع الحديث الممجوج عن أوضاعه المالية وعلاقاته بالبعض.. وهذه (شذوفرينيا) رياضية عجيبة.
* في عهد جمال الوالي كنا نجتهد لإيجاد جوانب القصور لتصويب الإنتقادات عليها من أجل تصحيحها.. والآن نجتهد في البحث عن جانب واحد إيجابي ولا نجد.. فالعتمة في كل مكان.. وكلما أشعل البعض (شمعة) يسارع البعض من أعضاء المجلس أو أنصارهم لإطفاءها.. لذلك.. من حقنا أن نطرح سؤالا ملحاحا: ماذا يفعل سوداكال وأعوانه بعد أن أحالوا المريخ إلى كتلة من الظلام؟... * المريخ حالته تصعب على العدو...!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الشرطة وقائد الفريق في افادات مهمة ل " سبورتاق" قبل المواجهة المنتظرة

 ادلى قائد فريق الشرطة القضارف بتصريحات ل #سبورتاق  اكد  خلالها سعي فريقه نحو الانتصار وانتزاع نقاط المباراة، مبينا حوجة  فريقه الى الترقي في ترتيب الدوري لابعاده من شبح الهبوط وتحسين مركز  الفريق، وأوضح فلاح بأنهم يحترمون فريق المريخ لكونه احد طرفي القمة في  الكرة السودانية ويمتلك لاعبين من طراز جيد، الا أن احترام الفريق واعتباره  فريقا كبيرا لا يعني التساهل والاستسلام على حد تعبيره.
 وأبان بأنه وزملاءه لن يدخرون جهدا في سبيل تقديم انتصار كبير لجماهير الفريق بمدينة القضارف.
 ووجه "فلاح" رسالة الى جمهور الفريق مطالبا فيها بدعم الفريق ومساندته طوال زمن اللقاء والحشد للقاء المهم.
  و تحدث ايضا " صبري عبدالله" مدرب فريق الشرطة القضارف  ل #سبورتاق مبديا  احترامه لفريق المريخ كفريق كبير بين فرق بطولة الدوري الممتاز، مؤكدا سعيه  لنقاط المباراة وقال : " اعتقد أننا بحاجة لنقاط المباريات التالية، ومن  البديهي الا نفقد اي نقطة على ارضنا في القضارف مهما كان الفريق المنافس".
 واردف قائلا : " المباراة صعبة بكل تأكيد، لكونها امام فريق كبير، ولوضع الفريق في ترتيب الدوري الممتاز".
 واضاف : " بعد مباراة الاهلي عطبرة عملنا على تكثيف الجهود والاستعداد  لمباراة المريخ، ولكننا سنفقد اربعة من اللاعبين الذين يمثلون ركائز   الفريق الأساسية، و رغم ذلك فثقتنا كبيرة في اخوتهم على اداء المهمة".
 واختتم صبري تصريحاته بالترحاب بالمريخ واحترامه متمنيا خوض الفريقين لمواجهة جيدة تسعد الجماهير المتابعة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني
‏ظ،ظ£‏ دقيقة · 

#تشكيلة_المباراة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفي
 اسماعيل حسن
 ما الذي تنتظره لجنة المُسابقات؟


  *كما هو معلوم.. تقدّم نادي حي العرب بشكوى طاعناً في قانونية مشاركة  اللاعب طبنجة مع المريخ في المُباراة التي جمعت الفريق قبل عشرة أيام  تقريباً.
 *ومع أنّ هذه الشكوى قُبلت شكلاً، إلا أنّ اللجنة لم تبت فيها حتى الآن!!
 *ماذا تنتظر.. لا ندري..؟!
 *سجل المريخ اللاعب من نادي القوز درجة أولى في الخانات السنية.
 *وحسب مصدرٍ خاصٍ في اتّحاد الخرطوم فإنّ المستندات التي سجل المريخ  اللاعب بموجبها، هي نفسها المُستندات التي قدّمها نادي القوز حينما قيّده  في كشوفاته قبل عام ونصف تقريباً.
 *يعني شهادة الميلاد الخاصة باللاعب،  وكذلك الرقم الوطني الموجود بملف اللاعب، لا علاقة للمريخ واتّحاد الخرطوم  بهما من قريبٍ أو بعيدٍ.. وبالتالي فإنّ موقف المريخ سليمٌ، ولا غبار  عليه.. فلماذا إذن تستهلك اللجنة المنظمة كل هذا الوقت لتُقرِّر في  الشكوى؟!
 *مُخاطبة رسمية من الاتّحاد العام للاتّحاد المحلي، حول  الكيفية التي اتبعها المريخ في تسجيل اللاعب، كفيلةٌ بأن تكشف الحقائق أمام  اللجنة، وتبت على ضوئها في شكوى العرب.
 *عُمُوماً بحوزتنا الكثير من المَعلومات عن هذه الشكوى، وهويّة الشخص الذي تبرّع بها لنادي حي العرب.
 *وكذلك المعلومات المُتعلِّقة بشهادتي الميلاد والرقم الوطني.. وبعد قرار اللجنة المُنظّمة بإذن الله نوردها بالتفصيل.
 *وإلى ذلك الحين.. نطمئن الصفوة الأخيار بأن موقف فريقهم سَليمٌ، وأن صدور القرار الذي يؤكد على ذلك، مسألة وقت فقط.
 *أمام المنتخب الوطني يومي ظ¢ظ§ وظ£ظ، مارس الحالي مباراتان على التوالي في  تصفيات الأمم الأفريقية المُؤهِّلة لنهائيات (الكان)، العام القادم في  الكاميرون.. وكما هو معلومٌ تضم مجموعتنا إلى جانب غانا، منتخبي السنغال  وساوتومي.. وهذه الأخيرة تخطيناها في مباراة الخرطوم، ووضعنا في رصيدنا أول  ثلاث نقاط.
 *أمس التقى الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المُنتخبات؛ برابطة  مشجعي المُنتخبات الوطنية، ولجنة الإعلام.. وناقشوا الترتيبات (الجماهيرية  والإعلامية) المُتعلِّقة بمباراة غانا في الخرطوم يوم ظ£ظ، القادم.. وبقية  المُباريات في هذه التصفيات، وفي التصفيات المُؤهِّلة لنهائيات كأس العالم  عام ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ¢م بقطر، وتمّ التأمين على مُواصلة اللقاءات بين رابطة مُشجِّعي  المُنتخبات واللجنة الإعلامية أسبوعياً.
 *أكّد برقو في هذا اللقاء على  الاتّصالات التي تمّت بمُباركة من الجهاز الفني، مع عددٍ من النجوم  السُّودانيين المُحترفين في الدوري الروماني، والدوري الهولندي، للمُشاركة  مع المنتخب في مُباراتي غانا، وكذلك اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن الغربال  المحترف في الدوري الجزائري.
 *أصدر السيد رئيس مجلس السيادة قبل عدة  أيام، قراراً بتكوين لجنة (تطوير الرياضة وتأهيل الملاعب) برئاسة سعادة  الفريق أول حميدتي، وقبل أن يجف المداد الذي كُتب به، صَدَرَ قرارٌ من  السيد رئيس مجلس السيادة نفسه، بتجميده!!!
 *وتساءلنا يومها عن السّبب، بعد أن هلّل له الشارع الرياضي وكبّر.. وللأسف الشديد لم يجد التساؤل أيّة إجابة حتى اليوم
 *قلنا في مقال سابق، إنّ الرياضة لن تنهض وتخدم مشروعنا الحضاري، إذا لم  تولِّها الحكومة الاهتمام الذي تستحقه.. وتفتح لها خزائنها، لتتمكّن من  تأهيل بنياتها التحتية بدءاً، وتُقيم الورش والدراسات التي تُساعد على  تطويرها.. واستبشرنا خيراً بقرار تكوين اللجنة سالفة الذكر، قبل أن نندهش،  ونُحبط بالقرار الذي جمّده..
 *ختاماً.. من حقنا أن نسأل ونعرف، لماذا جُمِّد القرار؟؟
 *سمعنا أنّ هنالك جهةً كانت وراء هذا التجميد، ولكننا لم نُصدِّق.. لأن  القرار صدر في الأصل من أعلى سلطة في البلاد.. ولنا عودة غداً بإذن الله.
 * وكفى




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ في تحدي صعب امام الشرطة بالقضارف


 بملعب”القضارف”، سيواجه المريخ تحديًا صعبًا عندما يحلّ ضيفًا على الشرطة ضمن مواجهات الدوري الممتاز .
  واستعدّ المريخ الخرطوم الذي سيكون في ضيافة نظيره الشرطة القضارف بشكلٍ  جيّد لمباراة اليوم، بعدما خاض عددًا من التدريبات عمل فيها التونسي أمين  المسلمي على تجهيز عناصره الأساسية بجانب تصحيح ما ظهرت من سلبيات في  مباراة الأهلي مروي التي سقط فيها الفريق في فخ التعادل .
 ولا خيار أمام”الأحمر” في لقاء اليوم سوى الفوز إذا ما أراد الإبقاء على حظوظه قائمة في المنافسة على صدارة الدوري .
  ويملك المريخ في خزانته من النقاط”45â€³، لكنّه حال حقق الفوز على الشرطة  اليوم فإنّه سيصل إلى النقطة الـ”48â€³ بفارق الأهداف عن الهلال مع أفضلية  للأخير لكونه يملك مباراة مؤجّلة .
 وسيستعيد فريق التونسي، أمين  المسلمي، لاعبه عماد الصيني بعدما توقف عن اللقاء السابق بسبب الإنذارات،  لكنّه في المقابل سيكون كلاً من الريح حامد، حمزة داؤود خارج حساباته  لأسبابٍ مختلفة.
 على الجانب الآخر، الشرطة القضارف، فيمرّ الفريق بفترة صعبة تشهد تراجعًا في النتائج ما جعلته في المركز الرابع عشر بـ”20â€³ نقطة.
  ويعي مدرب ممثل القضارف أنّ تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم يعدّ ذات أهمية  لكونّه سيمنحه بارقة الأمل في الابتعاد ولو مؤقتًا عن منطقة الخطر .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان لعيبة المريخ يدخلون الاستاد










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باج نيوز) يكشف موعد تتويج المريخ بدوري “كاس” 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تحصل (باج نيوز) على موعد تتويج اتحاد كرة القدم لفريق المريخ الخرطوم بلقب الدوري السوداني 2018م الشهير بـ”دوري كاس”.
وأخطر رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم د. كمال شداد لجنة المسابقات  والأمانة العامة للاتحاد، بتتويج وتسليم المريخ مبلغ (38) ألف فرنك سويسري  كان قد دفعها فريق المريخ لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضي “كاس”.
وعلم (باج نيوز)، أن د. شداد طالب بخصم مديونية اتحاد كرة القدم على نادي  المريخ متمثلة في أموال دفعها الاتحاد إلى المريخ للسفر الى البطولتين  العربية والأفريقية، بالإضافة إلى مديونيات أخرى للاتحاد على مجلس المريخ.
وتقرر أن يتوج فريق المريخ بالدوري وتسليمه اللقب والكاس والميداليات مطلع  شهر أبريل المقبل، عقب مباراة المنتخب الوطني أمام غانا في 31 من شهر مارس  الحالي.
ويؤدي فريق المريخ آخر مبارياته في الدوري السوداني أمام الشرطة القضارف اليوم قبل أن يتوقف الدوري ابتداءً من الغد.




*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*الكوره. الساعه كم يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#إحماء_اللاعبين
#ملعب_القضارف














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"طبنجة" يدخل خيارات مدرب المريخ لمباراة الشرطة

تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق بأن المدير الفني لفريق المريخ التونسي (امين المسلمي) أقدم على اختيار اللاعب (طبنجة) ضمن خياراته الكلية " قائمة ١٨" لمباراة الشرطة التي تنعقد بعد ساعات من الآن بملعب استاد القضارف.
ويعود اللاعب لقائمة الفريق بعد الابتعاد عن قائمة مواجهة الأهلي مروي السابقة.
وربط متابعون غياب طبنجة عن مواجهة ملوك الشمال بالشكوى التي تقدم بها نادي حي العرب ضد مشاركة اللاعب بالطعن في صحة تسجيله لتجاوزه سن القانونية للتقييد في خانات الشباب.
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*حبيبنا كسلاوي 
متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه
المباراة الساعه كم
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*نهاية الشوط الاول الان لمباراة الشرطة القضارف والزعيم المريخ  بنتيجة 0/1 لصالح المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يتقدم المريخ بهدفين علي الشرطة القضارف
الدقيقة 30 من الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المباراة منقولة في FM 104
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
الهدف الثالث للمريخ عماد الصيني
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 87
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*الحمد لله ذلك الفضل  من الله
اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*خمسة دقائق زمن بدل ضائع والنتيجة 3-0 لصالح الزعيم احرز رشموند هدفين وهدف عكسي من مدافع الشرطة بعد عكسية من التش
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ بثلاثية نطيفة 
هدفين لرشموند والهدف الثالث عكسي ولكن كان الصيني هو السبب المباشر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*بالتوفيق دائماً ربي
                        	*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------

